

Did the "Time Square Bomber" comment on a Peter Schiff YouTube video? - btucker
http://stream.btucker.org/post/574454397/did-faisal-shahzad-leave-a-youtube-comment-on-a-peter

======
btucker
The more I find out about the guy, the less it's sounding like religious
extremism...

